# Problem mit Botnetz



## planetopia123 (20 September 2010)

Hallo, 

wer hat schon einmal ein Problem mit einem sogenannten "Bot-Netz" gehabt? (Und woran erkenne ich dieses?)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## webwatcher (20 September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Botnetz*



planetopia123 schrieb:


> wer hat schon einmal ein Problem mit einem sogenannten "Bot-Netz" gehabt?


Forenbetreiber ( u.A unser Forum) 
 Stichwort DDoS Angriff >> Denial of Service ? Wikipedia



planetopia123 schrieb:


> (Und woran erkenne ich dieses?)


>>Botnet ? Wikipedia


----------



## Heiko (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Botnetz*



planetopia123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat schon einmal ein Problem mit einem sogenannten "Bot-Netz" gehabt? (Und woran erkenne ich dieses?)
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Definiere doch erst mal "Problem".

Die möglichen Probleme können vielgestaltig sein.


----------

